# Upcoming Surge in Grand Rapids, MI



## saiello642 (Oct 15, 2021)

Hello,

I'll be getting married tomorrow and I'm wondering if there is a way I can alert Uber drivers that we expect a surge late tomorrow night (probably around 10pm-1am). I'm already trying to create a business account to subsidize the cost of the rides, but wasn't sure if there was more I could do to inform drivers in the area. Any suggestions? Perhaps even a different place to post on this forum? Thanks!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

saiello642 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'll be getting married tomorrow and I'm wondering if there is a way I can alert Uber drivers that we expect a surge late tomorrow night (probably around 10pm-1am). I'm already trying to create a business account to subsidize the cost of the rides, but wasn't sure if there was more I could do to inform drivers in the area. Any suggestions? Perhaps even a different place to post on this forum? Thanks!


Post it in the forum for the city you are getting married in. BTW, is this a wedding of 500, 1000, or more people? If not, it probably won't make much of a difference in the traffic. Unless it's in a small city. In a small city a wedding of 200 can create some surge.


----------

